
Ask HN: Any recommendations for finding a mobile app development company? - btec
Thanks in Advance. My non-profit is looking to develop native mobile apps for our organization. I&#x27;m a little overwhelmed as most of the organizations that have come up have done apps for huge multinationals and it feels we already cant afford it. Any recommendations on finding a firm to help us with this?
======
smt88
I don't do freelance app development anymore, but I've developed a few dozen
new products (web, mobile web, and native mobile). I'm also the co-founder of
a non-profit, so I understand the situation you're in well.

I see quite a few non-profits get taken for a ride by development shops, so
I'd be happy to help you avoid that. I can also generally give you advice on
your mobile strategy.

Shoot me an email at smt88hn@gmail.com.

------
misiti3780
my firm can help: www.mathandpencil.com! - email me at
joseph.misiti@mathandpencil.com

